# Suche Kabel female 6 pin mini zu male 6 pin PCI-e



## MrScreeps (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine interne HDD gekauft mit 3 TB. Mein Netzteil hat nur PCI-e 6er Pin Anschlüsse (siehe PSU-Bild )und ich brauch(t)e einen 15 Pin sata (siehe HDD-Bild)zu 6er pin pci-e stecker den ich mir geholt habe(siehe whatsapp image) (sehr schwer zu finden, vielleicht stelle ich mich aber auch blöd an). 
Jetzt ist der 6er PCI-e an dem gekauften KAbel aber Mini, weshalb ich jetzt eine dieser 2 Lösungen brauche:
entweder ein neues SATA 15 Pin female zu 6 pin PCI-e male Kabel, oder
ein PCI-e 6 pin von mini zu "normaler" Größe.

Ich habe bereits gegoogelt etc. aber da ich schonmal einen Fehlkauf jetzt gemacht habe wollte ich lieber Experten zu rate ziehen.

Ich hoffe sehr ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, ich habe ein 3 GB HDD in meinem PC die ich nicht nuzen kann, und meine Freundin braucht meine externe HDD


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2018)

Du verwechselst da etwas, das Netzteil nutzt keine 6pin PCIe Kabel, sondern es sind schon Kabel für die Festplatte also SATA. Das Kabel das du suchst hast du entweder irgendwo herumliegen oder du musst es vom Hersteller als Ersatzteil bestellen.

Ein 6pin PCIe auf SATA Kabel habe ich noch nie gesehen im Einzelhandel.

De 6 pin sind nur der Anschluss am Netzteil und das ist bei vielen Netzteilen so bzw du wirst beim Netzteil noch andere Anschlüsse finden die so sind aber trotzdem kommt nihct überal ein 6pin PCIe Kabel rein!


----------



## gekipptesBit (9. Juli 2018)

So ein Kabel musst du dir dann besorgen.
Sharkoon SATA Y-Stromkabel 90deg, Y-Kabel schwarz, 20cm, abgewinkelt


----------



## claster17 (9. Juli 2018)

PCIe auf SATA kann es gar nicht geben. Ersteres führt ausschließlich 12V und letzteres sowohl 12V als auch 5V.
Wenn du genauer hinschaust, wirst du schnell merken, dass der Hersteller darauf geachtet hat, dass das für PCIe gedachte Kabel gar nicht in die SATA-Buchse passt.


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

Normalerweise sind einem Netzteil genug SATA Stromkabeln mit dabei.
Daher ist hier schon richtig das du normal genug haben solltest und ggf. nach den Kabeln suchen musst.

Hast du die Kabeln aus irgendwelche Gründe doch nicht entweder ein neues Netzteil kaufen was alle Kabel mit beinhaltet oder das vorhandene SATA Kabel mittels Adapter splitten. Normalerweise kann kein Kabel nicht versehentlich eingesteckt werden, da hier die Steckform bestimmte Normen einhält damit so was nicht passieren kann. Das hat wie hier dann richtig geschrieben wird immer sein Grund. Daher  gibt es auch kein Adapter von PCIe auf Sata.


----------



## NatokWa (9. Juli 2018)

Den Bildern entnehme ich das es sich um ein Netzteil mit Kabelmanagment dreht .... wo sind die restlichen Kabel die dem Netzteil beilagen hingekommen ? Da ist 100%ig auch Sata dabei !

Ansonsten bitte ein Bild vom Typenschild des Netzteiles machen , dann kann man auch den richtigen Kabelsatz in einem Shop verlinken falls die Kabel nicht zu finden sind .....


----------



## IronAngel (9. Juli 2018)

kauf dir das Kabel was der Kollege oben verlinkt hat, dann hast du mit den einen Sata Kabel 2 Anschlüsse, auch wenn das Kabel von Haus aus eigentlich mindestens 2 Anschlüsse haben sollte. Wo sind die Restlichen Kabel von dem Netzteil hin ?


----------



## IICARUS (9. Juli 2018)

Falls du ein Molex Kabel frei hast kannst dir auch so was kaufen: Molex LP4 4 Polig Zum SATA 15 Polig Strom Adapter Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder: 4 Pin Molex zu 2x Sata Splitter | 35cm | Adapter Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Aber der Adapter der hier bereits eingestellt wurde wäre auch gut.


----------



## MrScreeps (20. September 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und ich bitte vielmals um entschuldigung, dass ich so spät antworte.
Also:
Ich habe folgendes Netzteil: 600 Watt Sharkoon WPM600.
Die Steckplätze die ich habe bzw. die ich belegt habe sind in den Bildern gezeigt.

Die Steckplätze die ich für die Festplatte habe sind auch bitte den Bildern zu entnehmen (die Festplatte mit dem gelben Sata Kabel benötigt noch eine Stromversorgung).

Ich habe ein Kabel, bei dem 3 Stecker waren, die in den linken 15 Pin der Festplatte passen, jedoch habe ich bereits 2 Festplatten verbaut und der dritte Stecker ist in meiner Wasserkühlung. Von der PSU ist dies das Kabel mit dem schwarzen Ende.

Um die Sache zu vereinfachen: Welches Kabel brauche ich?


----------

